# Feedees



## bbwlover999 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Everyone just wondering is there actually any female feedes around any more


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes, there are. Read around, you'll see quite a few.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep, they're a round. I'm one myself. Been a closet feedee for years, but recently became "active". Very much worth it I believe, and i'm annoyed with myself I didnt act on it when my desires in that area became obvious ages ago.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 11, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 11, 2009)

Next logical question: Are any of them single and where should we look to go about meeting some and seeing if we can't strike up an amicable relationship?


----------



## Tracii (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats a good question.
Say you are out somewhere and you see a girl ( plump or not) that catches your eye just strike up a conversation with her, say in the checkout of a store give her a compliment on her clothes, shoes or whatever If she smiles back and says thank you you have broken the ice.
If she is interested you'll be able to tell.
You show her interest by just starting up the conversation that tells her you find her appealing.Just my 2cents worth.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 11, 2009)

FWIW I love it when a guy "chats" me up at the grocery.Like they don't know what aisle the ketchup is in come on!.LOL.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 11, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Thats a good question.
> Say you are out somewhere and you see a girl ( plump or not) that catches your eye just strike up a conversation with her, say in the checkout of a store give her a compliment on her clothes, shoes or whatever If she smiles back and says thank you you have broken the ice.
> If she is interested you'll be able to tell.
> You show her interest by just starting up the conversation that tells her you find her appealing.Just my 2cents worth.



That's not answering the question, though. I was asking _if_ there were any single feedees and _where_ one would go about finding them. _How_ is - while itself a critical part of the process and quite possibly something I could use help with down the line with a little cooperation and a lot of luck - not part of the inquiry. Extrapolating from my experience, I could go around chatting up every female I see for as long as I'm able and never run into a single, interested feedee... so, y'all like to hang out in supermarkets you say? I'll to remember to make small talk next time I see ya all the same though. thx for the tip.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 11, 2009)

Well a feedee has to go to the grocery right? I'm sure you would be able to spot one there.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 11, 2009)

haha, is this a serious question?

Of course.
There are plenty of us  
We're just like... ninjas.


/NINJA FEEDEE OUT.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 11, 2009)

Totmacher, hello. It is an interesting point you raise. But also think of it like this (from a feedee's pov). 

You have this thought in your mind that you want to gain weight. Take yourself from slim to somewhere on the scale of overweight or obese. You want to be covered in rolls of fat, and have a big swollen belly that hangs down. And this feels right to you. You know this desire to gain is not going to go away until you actually DO gain and see yourself obese. You know then that you will be satisfied with the result.
But, the ONE thing holding you back is this deep dark fear that society in general does not accept fat people. Does not find them attractive or desirable. So the issue then becomes slightly different. You start thinking if you do give in to your desire to be an active gainer and feedee that you are most likely condeming yourself to a lonely life with no partner. Because who would want to be with a willingly obese young lady who chooses to gain even more?

I suppose my point is that yes it's sometimes hard to meet people who have the same interest as you, regardless of the interest. And regardless of the angle from which you approach the issue. I can see that it would be hard for a man to find a lady who will allow him to take her down the weight gain path. However, it's also hard as a young (used to be thin) chubby lady who wants to gain maybe 100 pounds to find a partner. Most guys dont want to be with a fat lady.
Of course there is the exception, and there are heaps of FA's, feeders, encouragers or enablers who actively persue plumpers, BBW's and even (if they are luck enough to get the chance) SSBBW's. And of course within the weight acceptance community big is beautiful, and more than encouraged. 

I'm terribly sorry for the long post! :blush: I just wanted to respond to some of your points to let you know that I can understand where your coming from, and to hopefully give you some insight as to how I as a feedee felt while making the transition to actively gaining and becoming fat.

There are feedees out there busting their buns looking for a feeder who will fatten them up. I was one of them. It's just a matter of right time right place. And keep hanging out within the weight acceptance community. You'll find what you are looking for.

Best of luck! And once again sorry for the long and probably incoherant post!


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 12, 2009)

bbwlover999 said:


> Hey Everyone just wondering is there actually any female feedes around any more



Plenty of female "feedes" around here....now ones that are actually single, different story. Good luck with that one


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 12, 2009)

Okay, point take KHayes666. There are lots of willing feedees, but we do get snaffled up pretty quickly. I cant think of any single feedees at all.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Apr 15, 2009)

She was thin after being thick for many years in her youth. She had a chubby daughter and an obese husband. She brought lots of treats to work over the years. She would bring healthy veggies to make it look good, but her main offerings were to make all of us gain. I miss her. 

I cannot gain weight according to my doctor; otherwise, I would beg anyone in the Baton Rouge area to help me grow.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Apr 15, 2009)

Ted Michael Morgan said:


> She was thin after being thick for many years in her youth. She had a chubby daughter and an obese husband. She brought lots of treats to work over the years. She would bring healthy veggies to make it look good, but her main offerings were to make all of us gain. I miss her.
> 
> I cannot gain weight according to my doctor; otherwise, I would beg anyone in the Baton Rouge area to help me grow.


I very much like food prepared with care and affection. I love well prepared food.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 17, 2009)

<-------

Not single, and not taken. I'm somewhere in between.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2009)

Step one: find a very good pizza joint
Step two: get a reliable car
Step three: Apply for a job delivering pizzas on weekends in the evening
Step four: aquire job, arrive early
Step five: deliver food as required. Avoid being overly friendly to lonely men, harried housewives, frat boys. 
Step six: smile brightly at single women who live alone
Step seven: smile brighter when she's a repeat customer
Step eight: please remember to bring napkins. I *hate* when the delivery guy keeps forgetting to bring the napkins.


----------



## bbwlover999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks For The Comments ^_^ Still Looking For a Feedee


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 17, 2009)

Some feedees are very round.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 17, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> Okay, point take KHayes666. There are lots of willing feedees, but we do get snaffled up pretty quickly. I cant think of any single feedees at all.



HAh.
Haha.

I should like... tattoo SINGLE on my forehead, maybe THEN they'll find me.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 18, 2009)

I find it difficult to believe you could have such an attractive predilection and remain single for any space of time. What are you doing for the rest of this weekend? Next weekend?


----------



## Weeze (Apr 19, 2009)

Totmacher said:


> I find it difficult to believe you could have such an attractive predilection and remain single for any space of time. What are you doing for the rest of this weekend? Next weekend?



... was this directed at me?


----------



## AnotherJessica (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm single and a feedee. My problem is finding FAs in my area. I'm not having any luck so far but the search continues!


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 19, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> I'm single and a feedee. My problem is finding FAs in my area. I'm not having any luck so far but the search continues!



come to Boston, you wouldn't be single ;-)


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 19, 2009)

krismiss said:


> ... was this directed at me?



indubitably.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 19, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Plenty of female "feedes" around here....now ones that are actually single, different story. Good luck with that one



"actually"


----------



## Weeze (Apr 19, 2009)

Totmacher said:


> indubitably.



how sweet.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 19, 2009)

adverbalabuse


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 19, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> adverbalabuse



lolly lolly get them here?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah, it's not so much that all feedees are taken, some of them might actually be picky! omg shocker! some of us are in trouble. ;-)


----------



## LinCanDo66 (Apr 19, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> I'm single and a feedee. My problem is finding FAs in my area. I'm not having any luck so far but the search continues!



Yeah, what she said


----------



## Weeze (Apr 19, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah, it's not so much that all feedees are taken, some of them might actually be picky! omg shocker! some of us are in trouble. ;-)



Well, you are.i'm kidding and he knows it


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 19, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Well, you are.



at least my clips4sale folder will never leave me. :-(


----------



## AnotherJessica (Apr 19, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> come to Boston, you wouldn't be single ;-)





Oh yeah? So you know of an FA in Boston?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 20, 2009)

I think the issue is finding out that people are feedees.

I know us FAs and Feeders are easy enough to spot. We tend to gawp at girls with shirts that ride up their chubby bellies so much that we walk into things, we refer to ourselves with collective nouns, and we have a set of spinarrettes on our lower back. Also, we cannot cross a line drawn in salt and we dissappear if you get us to say our names backwards.

I can see a big, chubby, cute, sexy girl digging into a plate of nummy fattening food, but do I really *know* if she's a feedee? Maybe she just likes to eat. Maybe she's a compulsive eater. 

The issue is by its nature rather difficult to bring up with any delicacy. I may be a bit shy and awkward, but I know it's considered bad form to go around asking women "Hey, do you get off on stuffing yourself silly, or are you just a hungry fatass?" 
For these reasons, I remain single and lonely on the susquehanna campus, looking for somebody who is at least near Selisngrove/Williamsport/Harrisburg in PA. 

So, feedees wonder where all the FAs and Feeders are in their area. Feeders wonder why all the feedees they find are online and living very far away. 

Maybe we should get special hats or something?


----------



## Russ2d (Apr 20, 2009)

I think it was Collared Princess who put together a feeder/feedee party in New York... maybe this or something like it could be put together on a regular or semi regular basis.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 20, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> I think it was Collard Princess who put together a feeder/feedee party in New York... maybe this or something like it could be put together on a regular or semi regular basis.



I already tried that but no one could agree on a time and place. There needs to be a committee.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 20, 2009)

Aurora said:


> <-------
> 
> Not single, and not taken. I'm somewhere in between.



BUH?


----------



## Aurora (Apr 20, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> BUH?



Both myself and my man are open to friends with benefits. It's a very comfortable relationship, though not casual by any means, and we really have to get to know people first.


----------



## etherx (Apr 24, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> I'm single and a feedee. My problem is finding FAs in my area. I'm not having any luck so far but the search continues!



I know of at least one in the area


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 24, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> Oh yeah? So you know of an FA in Boston?



depending on which bar or which side of town....could be 1 or there could be several ;-)


----------



## Mack27 (Apr 24, 2009)

LinCanDo66 said:


> Yeah, what she said



Years ago I was one of those unruly GI's from Fort Gordon. I must apologize for all of our wild behavior on the streets of Augusta. You must understand, we were under a lot of stress during the week and had to blow off some steam on the weekends!


----------



## Mack27 (Apr 24, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> Oh yeah? So you know of an FA in Boston?



It seems like there are several hotties on these boards in upstate New York, if you guys have a get-together I will drive the 6 hours to Rochester and buy you all steaks and cheesecake.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Apr 24, 2009)

etherx said:


> I know of at least one in the area



So where have you been?! 



Mack27 said:


> It seems like there are several hotties on these boards in upstate New York, if you guys have a get-together I will drive the 6 hours to Rochester and buy you all steaks and cheesecake.



I'm not sure if the Rochester get-together is ever going to happen but if it does, that would be awesome. 



KHayes666 said:


> depending on which bar or which side of town....could be 1 or there could be several ;-)



Yeah, since I go to bars so often...


----------



## etherx (Apr 24, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> So where have you been?!



Quietly lurking in the shadows, we should chat sometime


----------



## natasfan (Apr 24, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> Oh yeah? So you know of an FA in Boston?



jessica i cant believe that you are alone
a beautiful feede woman
however i talked u many times on the messenger but u didnt answer


----------



## AlethaBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Plenty of female "feedes" around here....now ones that are actually single, different story. Good luck with that one




We exist. I am, at the moment, utterly completely and totally single.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 28, 2009)

AlethaBBW said:


> We exist. I am, at the moment, utterly completely and totally single.



You mean to tell me there's not one Houston cowboy around that doesn't find you a mighty fine lady? I don't believe that.... :-(


----------



## natasfan (Apr 28, 2009)

bbwlover999 said:


> Thanks For The Comments ^_^ Still Looking For a Feedee



LOL
thats a very good idea


----------



## AlethaBBW (Apr 29, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> You mean to tell me there's not one Houston cowboy around that doesn't find you a mighty fine lady? I don't believe that.... :-(



No luck with Houston cowboys so far...I'm waiting for my luck to change


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 29, 2009)

I am and my feeder is myself. 
There's probably a name for that.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Apr 29, 2009)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> I am and my feeder is myself.
> There's probably a name for that.



Yeah, I think the name is "single"...


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 29, 2009)

AlethaBBW said:


> Yeah, I think the name is "single"...



I'm actually not single but I don't know if my partner qualifies as a feeder, maybe I'm thinking too literally. I'm frightened and confused by the terminology,


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Apr 29, 2009)

... a 'self feeder' ??


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 29, 2009)

Do not be scared. The terminology will not bite you.

What about it confuses you? =o


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 29, 2009)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> I am and my feeder is myself.
> There's probably a name for that.


"gainer?"


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 29, 2009)

I notice there seems to be a higher than normal concentration of FAs and Feeders around Pennsylvania, especially in the Philadelphia region. Likewise, I see a very large number of feedees concentrated in California. (Source: FantasyFeeder shoutouts and personals ads)


----------



## Chad (Apr 30, 2009)

Over my nine years of being in the feederism community. I have learned a couple of things, that could help feeders and feedees find each other. 

Okay, any big girl you see walking around wearing tight shirts or pants. More than likely is really comfortable with themselves or a feedee, but that doesn't necessarily mean they are. A better indicator is watching "discretely" for the big or small women that rub themselves somewhere around the tummy when they eat, or look like they are really enjoying their food. Even easier at a college cafeteria, cause you know the food is crap. Grocery stores, pizza places, all great places. Just go out, don't sit online all day looking for Miss/Mister Right, cause they are Miss/Mister Right outside your door. Also, I know this sounds retarded, but it seems to be true 90% of the time. Women that are just laid back, kinda funky cool, and have tastes that would be better suited for a guy. Yeah, they would be more apt to the idea, when it is brought up. 

This is the problem half the time with guy feeders, a majority, including my past self, are so tunnel visioned for finding a feedee, we would bring it up way too soon in getting to know a girl. Well, unless she's any of the above, it's bye-bye and your name gets run through the dirt as the crazy feeder creep. Wait, I'd say after you started having crazy sex, but before the three word rollercoaster gets flung around. If she's cool with it or into it, then hey your set. If she's not into it, then continue the relationship. I'm gonna repeat that, CONTINUE THE DAMN RELATIONSIHP. Don't be a jerk and dump her cause she won't satisfy your little fetish. Remember people this is a fetish, not a lifestyle. She or he probably has a fetish that you won't do either. Okay, so move on, get over it, don't make feederism your lifestyle. If you have, then that's when you need to double back and re-look at yourself. Unless, your a nympho and anything sexually stimulating is your life, you'll be able to adjust.

If for some reason, the relationship doesn't work, find another girl that satisfies all your preferences that you adore, and if you follow what I just said, you should be able to find a woman that is everything you wanted. From experience, the women that are already feedees, I would say at least 60% of them, found out about this after some guy they dated mentioned it to them.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 30, 2009)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Do not be scared. The terminology will not bite you.
> 
> What about it confuses you? =o



Kidding! I just poke fun because it's sort of silly. At least I think so. 



disconnectedsmile said:


> "gainer?"



Foodee? Foodaholic? Overeater? You decide.


----------



## Mini (May 14, 2009)

Any girl is a feedee if you berate her often enough.


----------



## Totmacher (May 14, 2009)

Nah. Most of 'em will just dump you.


----------



## Mini (May 14, 2009)

Totmacher said:


> Nah. Most of 'em will just dump you.



It helps if they come from broken homes.


----------



## Weeze (May 14, 2009)

Until I can figure out how to permanently ink SINGLE into my forehead, I am going to go sit on the couch with the other "self-feeders"...

Gainers, ladies, Gainers....


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (May 15, 2009)

Have you tried body paint yet? =o I hear some of that is permanent enough.


----------



## fd_wannabe (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello,
I am fascinated about weight gaining, and i was wondering where are all this girls 'hiding'. I would like to find someone that is willing to gain weight and love it. 

I also think there are girls that are slim and they just strive to become larger and they don't have the courage to admit. I would love such a girl, and help her with her dream. But i think this is also just a dream for me, that will never come true.


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Jul 1, 2009)

Question is Miss Jayde, what made you go into the closet in the first place? Was it the fear of actually BEING fat, or was it the idea that you would be THOUGHT OF as fat?


----------



## joey86 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thought I would give this thread bit of a bump start as its been two years since the last post lol.

Feedees still here? hehe


----------



## thefaa21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Fuzzy you say there are a lot of feedes in Cali, if there are I'm certainly having a hard time finding them.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 7, 2011)

thefaa21 said:


> Fuzzy you say there are a lot of feedes in Cali, if there are I'm certainly having a hard time finding them.



It's a pretty big state, dude.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 7, 2011)

still a feedee, still [sort of] around, still very round, not single.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 8, 2011)

Weeze said:


> haha, is this a serious question?
> 
> Of course.
> There are plenty of us
> ...



Fat ninjas. With gingerbread throwing stars.


----------



## joey86 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ample Pie said:


> still a feedee, still [sort of] around, still very round, not single.



Yeah the problem is the single part .


----------



## BitsySpider (Jul 12, 2011)

Definitely not a feedee. But certainly wishing there was a thread here just for feeders, including those of the female variety.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 13, 2011)

thefaa21 said:


> Fuzzy you say there are a lot of feedes in Cali, if there are I'm certainly having a hard time finding them.



I said there were alot of trees in Cali.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 4, 2011)

Just pervin' the thread. Eatin' yer foodz.


----------



## joey86 (Sep 5, 2011)

Likes this 


FatAndProud said:


> Just pervin' the thread. Eatin' yer foodz.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 5, 2011)

*peeks in to see if this thread is real or not*

:huh:

Feedees? You mean they're real? 

This changes everything! :doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 5, 2011)

I was 22 years old when this thread was first posted


----------



## Mystic Rain (Sep 5, 2011)

I haven't classified myself as one, but if I'm looking for a feeder to gain weight, I guess I would be.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 11, 2011)

If feedees were a myth, every buffet in America would isolated and lonely. 

What a sad,sad thought.....


----------

